

SocialCam is a cancer - jmathai

So I was sitting in my living room as my wife asks me if I want to watch this video of a big pimple. She knew she couldn't stomach it herself. I obliged and was disgusted and entertained for about 3 minutes.<p>After watching it I let my wife know that "WTF Pimple" would be posted to her Facebook feed/timeline/whatever. To her shock and dismay she checked and promptly deleted it.<p>Unfortunately, other friends and family aren't so keen on what SocialCam does as they watch videos through their site.<p>The world becomes a worse place when I see that my uncle watched a video of a hot yoga instructor or that my cousin watched a video about laser hair removal. (These were made up to protect the actual victims who inadvertently shared their viewing).<p>I've seen the HN/startup community really get behind SocialCam because of how many users they've got to add their FB app. They went viral. Yay for them.<p>But seriously, it sucks.
======
eapen
My rule is to only set "Only Me" permissions for any app I add on Facebook.
That way, I can deal with all the news links, socialcam nonsensical tracking
and sleep (somewhat peacefully).

Getting back to the topic, I have seriously considered telling friends/family
on facebook to change their permissions but don't want to embarass them into
thinking that they should be embarassed about the videos they watch.

------
bking
I agree. I see way too many stupid/ I didn't want to know that feeds. My
solution has been to only check my facebook for messages from friends or event
invites.

The bigger problem is that facebook is letting it happen...

------
jps359
Before I knew what SocialCam was and I saw friends posting these updates, I
thought that they had had their facebook hacked

------
johng
Couldn't agree more. I hate it with a passion and refuse to click on any
SocialCam links.

